# Communication class



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

So bleh... next semester I have to pick one out of four communication classes, yay! (never really understood why we have to, logic says you can do just fine without any of them).
Anyway, so here's my options:
1. Conversation techniques.
2. Professional presentations.
3. 'Business' conversation techniques.
4. Job interviews.

I've been pondering about this for a while, obviously all of them are anxiety inducing and I'd rather not do ANY of them and go back to hiding in my cave...
However, as I HAVE to do one, I might aswell pick one where I could actually learn something.
I'm not even going to consider number 2, that would just be masochistic.

This leaves 1, 3 and 4.
Number 4 may be usefull but will in the end, (hopefully...) only be used a couple of times. 

I'm really not so sure which to pick from the remaining two, number 3 might be usefull if I ever plan on working on my 'carreer' as a software engineer.
Out of all four number 1, I think, would be least anxiety provoking so I'm leaning towards picking that one.

Does anyone have any input on possible up/down sides of any of the four options?
Or perhaps just share which out of the four you would pick


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Personally, I think 4 will be the least anxiety inducing, and the most helpful useful throughout your life. I would definately go with that. You'll survive


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm, well I think I'm going to go for number 1. Assuming I'll actually learn something I think that'd be one of the most useful ones.


----------



## 00Athena00 (Oct 29, 2009)

Definitely take the Job Interview class. The information will be more useful. I can't imagine needing to interact with someone beyond maybe a mock interview. The rest of the class will mostly be about how to present yourself, etiquette, resumes, ect...


----------

